# grow tent



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 4, 2010)

I am planning on growing in a grow tent with dimensions 40"x40"x78". My concern was lighting; i was going to get a 400 watt hps system which puts out 50,000 lumens (high end bulbs claim 55,000 but im going to say 50,000) which would put me just short of the 5000 lumens per sq ft that you want for flowering. My question is would stepping up to a 600 watter really be worth it? would i need much better ventilation compared to going with a 400 watter? Also would it be necessary to go with an air cooled hood with a 400 watter or could i just let the normal fans take care of the heat?


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2010)

I run a 400w in my veg tent with just a fan forcing fresh air in the top and the vents on the floor for exhaust and it stay around 78-82f...in my flowering tent I hve a 600w in a cooltube and that tent stays in the low 70's...I wld get the 600w and a cool tube...


----------



## Qman (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, like Hamster said, a 600 with a cool tube would be the way to go, as long as your ambient air temps are relatively low then you should be good...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys. Ill probably wind up getting a 2x4x5 tent. So ill just stick with a 400w hps with a mh conversion bulb for vegging.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

go with a 600 you will be happy


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I had bought a 600w the first time...instead I bought the 400w...Puff is right..not that much more coin will net you almost dbl the lumens...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 5, 2010)

*double the lumens yes.. more heat yes..more power yes. more bud worth the coin no..
400w puts him at 6250 per sq ft. thats more then enough for flower..
i thought we grew to save money..
for the extra 1-2 for the 600w vs the 400w.. IMO 400w is more then good in that size.. 
LH*


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

600 watts seems like a lot for 2' x 4' x 5' space.  my space is 5' x 5' x 8' and i have a 400 watt in there.  i wish i had a 600 now.  maybe i'll upgrade after a few harvests.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 5, 2010)

if i got the 600 i wouldve probably had to get a cool tube reflector or really beafed up ventilation to keep my area cool, thats half the reason i went with the 400. the other reason is because like LH said, ill be at 6250 lumens per ft2 which is more than enough for flowering. I definately wouldve stepped it up to the 600 if i had gotten the tent i originally planned on.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> if i got the 600 i wouldve probably had to get a cool tube reflector or really beafed up ventilation to keep my area cool, thats half the reason i went with the 400. the other reason is because like LH said, ill be at 6250 lumens per ft2 which is more than enough for flowering. I definately wouldve stepped it up to the 600 if i had gotten the tent i originally planned on.


 
*I as well run a 400w in a 2'x4'x6.5' tent.. wrks great temps stay cool and the buds are tight and crystally...*
*if your gonna gret a cool tube wally.. look for a cheap one with the hoods build on them...*
*i found my tube doesnt spread the light as i want it. so i have to custom a hood for the tube..*
*just my opinion..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

Remember, when people use the term "cool tube" many of them are really speaking about a cooled hood not a tube.

A cool tube is just apiece of clear tubing with the light mounted inside of it and air blowing through it to cool it.  Cheap way to control temperatures but without a good reflector to direct the light nearly a waste of time so far as effective growing goes.  

They can be improved upon by adding either external or even internal reflectors but thee still aren't going to give the kind of light dispersal as a good rectangular hood or even a round or parabolic reflector.

Personally, I just use open bulbs under good reflectors and move the heat out by faster air changes.  This also improves my CO2 levels.  NOW IF you are using CO2 supplementation, then you MUST seal your lights and cool them separately to prevent wasting your CO2.

An aside to using the open bulbs and increased air flow through the areas, is I can divert the heat into the rest of the house to save on heating.

Great smoking what ever you decide to do.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Remember, when people use the term "cool tube" many of them are really speaking about a cooled hood not a tube.
> 
> A cool tube is just apiece of clear tubing with the light mounted inside of it and air blowing through it to cool it. Cheap way to control temperatures but without a good reflector to direct the light nearly a waste of time so far as effective growing goes.
> 
> ...


 
*I know what a cool tube is.. when people refer to "cooled" hoods they should state.. an air cooled hood. i have a "cool tube.. in which of hwat you just spoke of i have to build a "reflector" becuz the 4" batwing that came with it dont do squat.....*
*i dont think i could keep it as cool as i do now with an open hood.. at 400w.. and if he bumped it up to a 600w theres no way in hell he would be able to keep it nice an cool in there with a open hood and a 600w.. in 8 sqft.. hard to do.. thats like people saying im gonna stick a 1000w in a 3x3 space... lol*
*LH*


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 6, 2010)

When i was speaking of getting a cool tube if i had gone with the 600 watt, it wouldve been a true cool tube. hopefully with a 400 watt, the temps will be controllable without the need of an air cooled reflector. hopefully.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> When i was speaking of getting a cool tube if i had gone with the 600 watt, it wouldve been a true cool tube. hopefully with a 400 watt, the temps will be controllable without the need of an air cooled reflector. hopefully.


 
*IMO go with the air cooled hood or a cool tube and home made reflector..*
*you'll find its easier to control your temps as wanting..*
*LH*


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the same setup i currently use a 400w but wish i had gone with a six.  Although you could do floro side lighting to get a fuller light spectrum.  but good luck either way.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2010)

> Remember, when people use the term "cool tube" many of them are really speaking about a cooled hood not a tube.





An A/C Hood,A/C reflector is totally different then a cool tube and most experienced growers know this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> When i was speaking of getting a cool tube if i had gone with the 600 watt, it wouldve been a true cool tube. hopefully with a 400 watt, the temps will be controllable without the need of an air cooled reflector. hopefully.



Get an air cooled reflector or a cool tube (Don, we ACTUALLY DO know the difference between the two).  Your temps will not be easily controllable otherwise.  You will end up spending way more on ventilation and have to have larger, noisier, more powerful fans.  I would never purchase an HID light that was not air coolable.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 8, 2010)

600w, cooltube, perfect for that space!


----------

